# Cant pick one



## andrew7447 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey im and from Canada and I am interested on buying a high powered pellet gun. I have looked at many sites only to get turned down due to the fact that they wont ship over the boarder. I found myself at Cabelas Canada, the choice in pellet guns are limited, so if you know of any other sites that will ship to Canada it would be appreciated.

NOTE I HAVE MY PAL/FAC

Im mostly going to use the gun on targets and the odd trip in the woods. I kinda want to have iron sights on the gun. I hate bringing a scope around the woods sometimes trying to shoot something very close. 
Here is the link to all the guns. http://www.cabelas.ca/store/?section=11 ... ductanchor
and i was thinking on the Ruger Air Hawk Air, or Ruger Air Magnum. I am not interested on paying over the $200 range.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

From what I hear, both are good. Pick one and enjoy!


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

If you can come over the border, do it and pick up the rifle you want. Don't know if you will have problems getting it back over or not...

With you price range I would buy a RWS Model 34. Some nice package deals with a scope for that pricing these days. Airguns of Arizona has some of them from time to time.


----------

